# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  للصمت كلام اجمل

## alsonds

الصمت هو العلم الأصعب من علم الكلام


الصمت هو شي يصعب على الجميع تفسيره

والصمت هو أفضل جواب لبعض الأسئلة

فما اجملك عندما تلزم الصمت00

في امور تستوجب الصمت



فما أجمل ان تضحك في وجه من ينتظر منك البكاء

وما أجمل أن تصمت في وجه من ينتظر منك الكلام

وفعلا غالبا ماتكون أعمار الذين يصمتون أطول من أعمار

الذين يتكلمون
وطبعا الصمت هي لغة العرب المشهورة

فليصمت الجميع

ندمنا على السكوت مرة .. وندمنا على الكلام مرارا
وقال البعض بما معناه

متى تصمت!!!!

عندما ترغب نفسك في الكلام, متى تتكلم؟

عندما ترغب نفسك في السكوت




!! فـوائد الصمت !!




::الصـمـت::



يمنحك طاقه قويه للتفكير بعمق في كل ما يحصل حولك
والتركيز بعقلانية على أجابتك


::الصـمـت::


يجعلك تسيطر على من أمامك من خلال نظرات محملة بمعان
غير منطوقة تجعلهم حائرين في تفسيرها

::الصـمـت::



المصحوب ببعض الحركات والإيماءات

يرغم من أمامك على البوح بما داخله فيقول أكثر مما يريد فعلا


::الصـمـت::


يولد لدى الآخرين شعورا بالغيظ الشديد لأنهم يعتبرونه هجوما مستترا

فتكون الأقوى من دون كلام ولا تعب




::الصـمـت::

هو الحل الأفضل أمام المشاكل الزوجية التافهة


::الصـمـت::


في المواقف الصعبة يولد الاحترام

بعكس الصراع و الجدل الذي يولد التنافر والحقد

::الصـمـت::


يدمر أسلحة من تتشاجر معهم ويجردهم من القدرة

على مواصلة الكلام

::الصـمـت::

عندما يصمت شريكك اصمت فيتساءل عن سبب صمتك

ويبدأ هو بالكلام

::الصـمـت::

يعلمك حسن الاستماع الذي يفتقده الكثيرون


::الصـمـت::


حاول إتقانه ولن تفشل أبدا في تحقيق ما تريد

في أي وقت وفي أي موقف



أصمت

----------

